# Do I take revenge or go to the police?



## AvusLee

Ok, what should I do here.

Couple of years back I visited my mum. Now where she lives theres shit parking as 4 houses share a small courtyard so visitors parking creates a problem for occupants. Most people park just outside the courtyard on the road. This particular time when I returned to my old Golf it had a 5 foot key scratch down the pavement side.
Christmas. Im delivering presents to mum. I park in the same spot. The guy who's house I park outside is polishing his prestige german car. Upon parking he asks how long am I gonna be parked outside his house for with a real shitty attitude. I point out the car is taxed I leave it where I want and whats it to do with him anyway. He tells me mothers with prams have trouble getting by. This is crap, there was acres of room. I tell him anything happens to the car whist parked there I'll be banging on his door. I then walk away withhim mumbling something. The car was fine that time.

2 years on, my sister parks her new car in the excact postion of the Golf. She returns from London at 2:30 am. She checks her car was'nt damaged whilst parked up London, it is fine. The house where she has parked outside has its car on the drive. 6:30 she goes to her car to go to work. She notices the car on the drive has gone. She also notices a key scratch the length of her new car. Few days later sister notices next doors car which often parks in said space. It too has a huge scratch down the passenger side

Its obvious whos doing the damage here. Now im fully prepared to do every panel on this c**ts car while he sleeps, then when he has it resprayed I'll do it again for doing my sisters car. My other half thinks I should goto the police. Im not sure they'll even investigate it though. Unless I say im homosexual and in a minority group.
Ideas?


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Cant see the police doing anything can you :?:


----------



## Private Prozac

So, you assume that what happened to you 2 years ago means that this bloke has taken revenge on your sisters car?

Call me old fashioned but the word 'proof' springs to mind! :?


----------



## AvusLee

auditt260bhp said:


> So, you assume that what happened to you 2 years ago means that this bloke has taken revenge on your sisters car?


The guy isnt after revenge for anything. Nothing has happened to him.


----------



## Dr_Parmar

the police will do diddly squat.

but how do you know that its this guy doing the damgage.. innocent til proven guilty?

"you want the truth...!"

"you cant handle the truth!!" :roll:


----------



## AvusLee

Dr_Parmar said:


> but how do you know that its this guy doing the damgage.. innocent til proven guilty?


How do you prove something like that? Fancy leaving your Porsche outside his house for a few days?


----------



## Dr_Parmar

AvusLee said:


> Dr_Parmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> but how do you know that its this guy doing the damgage.. innocent til proven guilty?
> 
> 
> 
> How do you prove something like that? Fancy leaving your Porsche outside his house for a few days?
Click to expand...

i know where you are coming from, i really do, but what if there is a small, tiny chance it wasnt him? plus you have expressed your possible malicious intent on a public forum :?


----------



## GW1970

I wouldn't go down the road of taking matters into your own hands. As has been said, you can't prove anything. :?


----------



## Rogue

Can you not set up CCTV (even a webcam) to overlook the area you're parking in?
You can buy small wireless spy cameras that run from a 9V battery that you could leave in the car, and record the footage from in the house.

I'd get proof first.
As much as I'd love to punch his lights in, I'd want to make sure it was the right person.

Rogue


----------



## che6mw

too right. Get proof via camera. Shop him to police .... then key his car whilst he's locked up


----------



## Guest

If your at least 80% percent sure it was this cnut who scratched the car, i wouldnt let him get away with it.
You know as well as i do the police are'nt going to do anything without any physical proof.
But you know it was him dont you? I know the kind of scrote your on about.
I say do it back to him, dont let the bastard get away with it. Let him have some sleepness nights over his car.
Scratch it down both sides......... and leave a marsbar on the bonnet.
Revenge is best served sweet apparently.


----------



## jampott

Just think for a minute.

Imagine you are this bloke. Imagine you haven't keyed anyone's car. Imagine how the fuck you'd feel if you found every panel on your car keyed in a "revenge" attack.

The slim chance that it isn't him is enough to make you think again, surely...


----------



## AvusLee

jampott said:


> Just think for a minute.
> 
> Imagine you are this bloke. Imagine you haven't keyed anyone's car. Imagine how the fuck you'd feel if you found every panel on your car keyed in a "revenge" attack.


I was that bloke 2 years ago, abeit it wasnt every panel and it made me nauseous. Remember, im the victim.


----------



## Guest

Trust me, you'll feel loads better. And you said he was a prick anyway....even if it wasnt him, sounds like he deserves it.


----------



## jampott

AvusLee said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just think for a minute.
> 
> Imagine you are this bloke. Imagine you haven't keyed anyone's car. Imagine how the fuck you'd feel if you found every panel on your car keyed in a "revenge" attack.
> 
> 
> 
> I was that bloke 2 years ago, abeit it wasnt every panel and it made me nauseous. Remember, im the victim.
Click to expand...

I know!

But, knowing how it feels to have your car keyed, I'm suggesting you think very carefully about whether you are 100% certain he is the culprit before exacting revenge in this way.

You are running the risk of making him feel like you did, assuming he isn't to blame... do you want that?

It seems your only "evidence" is that he was gruff with you.

Perhaps he was gruff with someone else, and they came back and keyed the car they thought was his? :?


----------



## Guest

Too much of a coincidence if you ask me. Still sounds like he's asking for it.
Can you live with the thought he possibly sits in bed at night smiling about it lee?


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru

Rogue said:


> I'd get proof first.
> As much as I'd love to punch his lights in, I'd want to make sure it was the right person.
> 
> Rogue


I'd agree with this. You will need proof before you can do anything, even though the chances are that it's him doing the damage to the cars.

As for the Police, well they will probably do jack shit about it unless you.......

A, Are in a minority group :roll: 
or
B, Bat for the other side :wink:


----------



## Lisa.

IIRC you can't use evidence from a webcam if it's directed towards a public highway. You may need permission to do that as it affects human rights. The police will only accept webcam images of trespassing on your private property.

This might, however, be a load of bollox.


----------



## jampott

Lisa. said:


> IIRC you can't use evidence from a webcam if it's directed towards a public highway. You may need permission to do that as it affects human rights. The police will only accept webcam images of trespassing on your private property.
> 
> This might, however, be a load of bollox.


Yeah it might be.


----------



## Rogue

Lisa. said:


> IIRC you can't use evidence from a webcam if it's directed towards a public highway. You may need permission to do that as it affects human rights. The police will only accept webcam images of trespassing on your private property.
> 
> This might, however, be a load of bollox.


Then, the wireless camera INSIDE his car should surely be ok, as it's his own property. :wink:

Having thought about this again, this guy would need to pretty stupid (or think himself a bit tasty) to scratch people's cars on his own doorstep.

Rogue


----------



## shelley

Perhaps the scrathches were from someone trying to squeeze past with a pram. :wink:


----------



## Guest

He obviously needs his car for shopping etc. Not exactly hard to follow someone to tesco.... fcuk me, how many times you parked your car in a supermarket carpark to find a dink in the door or a scratch?
Just seek your sweet sweet revenge. If i ever caught someone keying my car i wouldnt be happy til i stamped there fcuking lungs flat.


----------



## Guest

id say get a lil camera fixed into the car and leave overnight. if you then catch him, you could tell him, either pay for mine/my sisters repair or you will go to the police with hard evidence. Im sure he'll pay up rather than a criminal record.

BTW, if you are able to view your car in this space from your mums window, fit a camcorder (better view + nightvision + easily borrow'able) and you're more likely to catch him and get clear evidence.

let us know how it goes on!

if this all fails, pay some unknown geezer to "sort his car out"


----------



## L7

Come on :roll: are there no forward thinkers left on here.
Get someone to drive your car and park in the spot whilst you hide under a blanket, get them to watch the car from a distance and when the fella approaches your car with car scratching device in hand matey 2 ways you on the radio and you can then spring out giving matey a fucking heart attack and if he doesnt have one you could just lamp him anyhow  :lol:


----------



## Guest

L7....good man. :lol:


----------



## Toshiba

could have been anyone, and you're happy to scratch someones car for this. I hope you don't live anywhere near me.


----------



## Toshiba

jampott said:


> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> 
> IIRC you can't use evidence from a webcam if it's directed towards a public highway. You may need permission to do that as it affects human rights. The police will only accept webcam images of trespassing on your private property.
> 
> This might, however, be a load of bollox.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it might be.
Click to expand...

Agreed - you need a sign to say you are recording video images.


----------



## Guest

Hey tosh...how would you feel if it was being done to your car and you really had a high feeling it was him? Sending the plod round is probably gonna make this guy even more scratch happy. Buy a marsbar, do the deed and leave it at that. To many people let things like this slide.
:evil: :x


----------



## Toshiba

I had mine scratched before so i know how it feels. Thats one reason why i would never do it to someone else. What happening if he thinks its you and starts doing it to other peoples car you know???? or hes thinks, sod it i'll stab him. :?

I had an issue with kids playing football on the street - it happend that i had a loan car from a service department and it was BRAND new (3 miles on the click when i picked it up) heard a bang, saw the kids getting the ball back of the garden went out to look at the car - perfect ball mark on the passenger door. Complain to the parents, nothing - one parent came over looked at the car and said thats not from a ball its the wrong shape (balls are round, or used to be in my day - tw*t) called the police they came out sometime later spoke to parents and said nothing they can do its not a police matter. Nice.

I know its hard, but you're gonna have to raise about it.


----------



## Silversea

I'd do as L7 suggested. Park your sisters car :wink: in the same position again and park your own car out of his sight but some where that you can see clearly.
If he touches the car, then shatter both his knee caps with a hammer for his efforts. Then a short time later return the favour. (With a balaclava on). :twisted:

Iâ€™d do time if some fucker damaged my carâ€¦â€¦


----------



## Guest

I know what tosh means about kids and fuckin footballs. Just had to have a sign put up downstairs in the private car park after kids kickin a ball around there. Had a word with the parents to deaf ears. 
Decided in my mind to make them responsible.....kids not been back since.


----------



## AvusLee

Toshiba said:


> could have been anyone, and you're happy to scratch someones car for this. I hope you don't live anywhere near me.


Nah, too coincidental. If he had of kept his trap shut the day I parked outside his house i'd have been none the wiser and we would'nt be here. By doing so he's f**ked himself, its him.


----------



## jampott

AvusLee said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> could have been anyone, and you're happy to scratch someones car for this. I hope you don't live anywhere near me.
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, too coincidental. If he had of kept his trap shut the day I parked outside his house i'd have been none the wiser and we would'nt be here. By doing so he's f**ked himself, its him.
Click to expand...

Thank fuck you aren't a copper or, worse, a judge or magistrate.

No wonder this country is going to hell in a handbasket if every Tom, Dick and Harry (with the accent on the middle one) has his heart set on taking the law into his own hands...

You talk about "coincidence", but how on earth can you link 2 events which happened 2 years apart (unless I've misunderstood?)

Unless you can catch him in the act, with irrefutable evidence, you're on a hiding to nothing. Lets just say you DO extract revenge. What are you going to do? Hurt him? Damage his property? Where do you draw the line? Are you prepared for his response? Don't forget, he could be anticipating a "reaction" from you, and it could be YOUR sorry mug in front of the judge on a charge of assault or criminal damage. Last I heard, "retaliation" wasn't a legal defence.

Or, of course, it still might not be him in the first place. Then you've hurt or damaged the property of an innocent man.

Good luck with whatever you decide. The braying mob on the forum (and they're getting more vocal as the years pass, and the TT falls into the hands of the yob element) will support you, I'm sure.


----------



## GW1970

Agree wholeheartedly with the above post. :roll:

Some of the comments on this thread are frankly mr shankly - very frightening. Mob element is correct - next you'll be arranging a lynch mob meet up.


----------



## Rogue

Of course, the other possible consequence is that you approach this guy and he kicks the shit out of you.

I would still get evidence first.
If you can get proof, and the police aren't interested, then by all means go postal, but you will also then be breaking the law, and should be prepared for the consequences.

The police won't look favourably on your defence of "well the police weren't prepared to do anything, so I thought I would take the law into my own hands".
Trust me, I've been there.

Rogue


----------



## Scott2k21

jampott said:


> AvusLee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> could have been anyone, and you're happy to scratch someones car for this. I hope you don't live anywhere near me.
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, too coincidental. If he had of kept his trap shut the day I parked outside his house i'd have been none the wiser and we would'nt be here. By doing so he's f**ked himself, its him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank fuck you aren't a copper or, worse, a judge or magistrate.
> 
> No wonder this country is going to hell in a handbasket if every Tom, Dick and Harry (with the accent on the middle one) has his heart set on taking the law into his own hands...
> 
> You talk about "coincidence", but how on earth can you link 2 events which happened 2 years apart (unless I've misunderstood?)
> 
> Unless you can catch him in the act, with irrefutable evidence, you're on a hiding to nothing. Lets just say you DO extract revenge. What are you going to do? Hurt him? Damage his property? Where do you draw the line? Are you prepared for his response? Don't forget, he could be anticipating a "reaction" from you, and it could be YOUR sorry mug in front of the judge on a charge of assault or criminal damage. Last I heard, "retaliation" wasn't a legal defence.
> 
> Or, of course, it still might not be him in the first place. Then you've hurt or damaged the property of an innocent man.
> 
> Good luck with whatever you decide. The braying mob on the forum (and they're getting more vocal as the years pass, and the TT falls into the hands of the yob element) will support you, I'm sure.
Click to expand...

Well said jampott........my thoughts entirely (just didn't fancy getting set upon by posting my thoughts :roll: :wink: )

Reading through the posts takes me back to my school years.........not for the posted messages..........just for the fact that there seems to be 2 guys in the middle of the circle of 'people' chanting "fight, fight, fight" :?

......anyway I'm off before I get dragged into said circle  :wink:


----------



## jampott

Scott2k21 said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AvusLee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> could have been anyone, and you're happy to scratch someones car for this. I hope you don't live anywhere near me.
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, too coincidental. If he had of kept his trap shut the day I parked outside his house i'd have been none the wiser and we would'nt be here. By doing so he's f**ked himself, its him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank fuck you aren't a copper or, worse, a judge or magistrate.
> 
> No wonder this country is going to hell in a handbasket if every Tom, Dick and Harry (with the accent on the middle one) has his heart set on taking the law into his own hands...
> 
> You talk about "coincidence", but how on earth can you link 2 events which happened 2 years apart (unless I've misunderstood?)
> 
> Unless you can catch him in the act, with irrefutable evidence, you're on a hiding to nothing. Lets just say you DO extract revenge. What are you going to do? Hurt him? Damage his property? Where do you draw the line? Are you prepared for his response? Don't forget, he could be anticipating a "reaction" from you, and it could be YOUR sorry mug in front of the judge on a charge of assault or criminal damage. Last I heard, "retaliation" wasn't a legal defence.
> 
> Or, of course, it still might not be him in the first place. Then you've hurt or damaged the property of an innocent man.
> 
> Good luck with whatever you decide. The braying mob on the forum (and they're getting more vocal as the years pass, and the TT falls into the hands of the yob element) will support you, I'm sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well said jampott........my thoughts entirely (just didn't fancy getting set upon by posting my thoughts :roll: :wink: )
> 
> Reading through the posts takes me back to my school years.........not for the posted messages..........just for the fact that there seems to be 2 guys in the middle of the circle of 'people' chanting "fight, fight, fight" :?
> 
> ......anyway I'm off before I get dragged into said circle  :wink:
Click to expand...

I gave up worrying about being "set upon" for posting my thoughts about, erm, a day after I joined this place... :lol:

The thing is, we ALL love the "idea" of revenge / justice. If someone causes us grief or harm, we ALL come up with all sorts of weird and wonderful ways for them to get their just desserts.

Unfortunately, this is the real world...

Put a picture of this guy's face on a punch-bag and spend 20 mins knocking the shit out of it. You'll feel better, you won't get into trouble, and no harm will have been done. :wink:


----------



## Scott2k21

jampott said:


> Put a picture of this guy's face on a punch-bag and spend 20 mins knocking the shit out of it. You'll feel better, you won't get into trouble, and no harm will have been done. :wink:


......just hope he doesn't see you taking the picture as he sounds like a nasty piece of work :lol:

:wink:


----------



## AvusLee

Scott2k21 said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> Put a picture of this guy's face on a punch-bag and spend 20 mins knocking the shit out of it. You'll feel better, you won't get into trouble, and no harm will have been done. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> ......just hope he doesn't see you taking the picture as he sounds like a nasty piece of work :lol:
> 
> :wink:
Click to expand...

Tell you what guys. This thread ends HERE. Im not going to fall out with you's over this as you've never experienced the emotions of having 2 cars damaged. I am not the scumbag you think I am, I work bloody hard to have nice cars and have never contemplated doing anything like this in the past. But as discussed the police couldnt give a fuck and im not prepared to let this asshole get away damaging peoples cars. Too many scumbags get away with murder in this shittip country nowdays. How many others that I dont know about has he damaged? 
As for the video option, are you fucking mad? Two cars done already, pay Â£Â£Â£'s on video equipment. Waste god knows how much time waiting for a third car to be scratched. Another Â£250 getting third car repaired. Then the police do fuck all about it? Fuck that.


----------



## jampott

AvusLee said:


> Scott2k21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> Put a picture of this guy's face on a punch-bag and spend 20 mins knocking the shit out of it. You'll feel better, you won't get into trouble, and no harm will have been done. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> ......just hope he doesn't see you taking the picture as he sounds like a nasty piece of work :lol:
> 
> :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell you what guys. This thread ends HERE. Im not going to fall out with you's over this as you've never experienced the emotions of having 2 cars damaged. I am not the scumbag you think I am, I work bloody hard to have nice cars and have never contemplated doing anything like this in the past. But as discussed the police couldnt give a fuck and im not prepared to let this asshole get away damaging peoples cars. Too many scumbags get away with murder in this shittip country nowdays. How many others that I dont know about has he damaged?
> As for the video option, are you fucking mad? Two cars done already, pay Â£Â£Â£'s on video equipment. Waste god knows how much time waiting for a third car to be scratched. Another Â£250 getting third car repaired. Then the police do fuck all about it? Fuck that.
Click to expand...

Have him killed then. I'm sure it'll make you feel better. :-*


----------



## Rogue

AvusLee said:


> As for the video option, are you fucking mad? Two cars done already, pay Â£Â£Â£'s on video equipment. Waste god knows how much time waiting for a third car to be scratched. Another Â£250 getting third car repaired. Then the police do fuck all about it? Fuck that.


A gigantic cost of.......Â£24.
The camera can run from a 9V battery, and the receiver can be connected to a VCR/DVR to record the footage.

Rogue


----------



## Karcsi

The classic irony would be, you seek revenge and he's the one with the webcam pointed at his car. You'll feel angrier still then. A court punishes acts of revenge far more strongly than the same act in isolation - you have shat on their authority.

Have you asked the neighbour how their car got scratched, or are you just assuming it's for the same reason and the same culprit?

I'd go with the camera set up everytime, and get that evidence. Revenge will not work, as he'll know (just as you "know") that it was you, and who knows what he might do next - remember, your mother lives there and not you.


----------



## jampott

Karcsi said:


> The classic irony would be, you seek revenge and he's the one with the webcam pointed at his car. You'll feel angrier still then. A court punishes acts of revenge far more strongly than the same act in isolation - you have shat on their authority.
> 
> Have you asked the neighbour how their car got scratched, or are you just assuming it's for the same reason and the same culprit?
> 
> I'd go with the camera set up everytime, and get that evidence. Revenge will not work, as he'll know (just as you "know") that it was you, and who knows what he might do next - remember, your mother lives there and not you.


That last point is VERY true. Well spotted that man...


----------



## Guest

I seriously think you just need to follow the fuc*er to a car park, scratch his car....get it the fuck out of your system. I couldnt sleep nights if some fuck did this to my car and i was pretty much sure it was him.
Sometimes we just need to get things like this out of our systems, like you said, he's a dick. 
Thing is , you cant have nice things these days, theres always some jealous twat out there hellbent on fucking you over for getting on in life.
Stop sitting there getting all bitter and twisted and either go do something about it lee or try to forget it...coz the fuzz is gonna do fuckall to help you.
Dog eat dog lee...and im certainly gonna be no fuckers meal.
I feel for you...truly i do..... theres some real shit on this planet.


----------



## GW1970

jampott said:


> Good luck with whatever you decide. The braying mob on the forum (and they're getting more vocal as the years pass, and the TT falls into the hands of the yob element) will support you, I'm sure.


The barbarians are at the gates :wink:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

So to get him back you want to descend to his level or worse :!: :!: I can't believe the people on here being so outraged at the car being scratched and then saying go and do the same to his car


----------



## AvusLee

GW1970 said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with whatever you decide. The braying mob on the forum (and they're getting more vocal as the years pass, and the TT falls into the hands of the yob element) will support you, I'm sure.
> 
> 
> 
> The barbarians are at the gates :wink:
Click to expand...

Can you explain your post please GW1970? :x


----------



## jampott

AvusLee said:


> GW1970 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with whatever you decide. The braying mob on the forum (and they're getting more vocal as the years pass, and the TT falls into the hands of the yob element) will support you, I'm sure.
> 
> 
> 
> The barbarians are at the gates :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you explain your post please GW1970? :x
Click to expand...

I didn't think it needed much of an explanation... :wink:


----------



## Guest

He is hinting at violent acts and acts of revenge are the domain of low q's and the chav element.
Acts of violence/revenge are in all of us, it just depends on what your tolerance level of being walked all over is.
I was taught at an early age that its paramount to protect yourself and whats yours because theres always someone who will come along and make your life a living hell if you dont.
I dont see myself as a victim, but on the other hand i dont throw my weight around and directly go out of my way to upset others.
Personally i wont turn the other cheek. I wont be the big man and walk away from something trivial to others.
The simple fact is, you think this guy scratched your car..... your pretty well sure he did.
Reguardless of what anyone else has pointed out on this site....what ya gonna do about it?


----------



## garyc

jampott said:


> Karcsi said:
> 
> 
> 
> The classic irony would be, you seek revenge and he's the one with the webcam pointed at his car. You'll feel angrier still then. A court punishes acts of revenge far more strongly than the same act in isolation - you have shat on their authority.
> 
> Have you asked the neighbour how their car got scratched, or are you just assuming it's for the same reason and the same culprit?
> 
> I'd go with the camera set up everytime, and get that evidence. Revenge will not work, as he'll know (just as you "know") that it was you, and who knows what he might do next - remember, your mother lives there and not you.
> 
> 
> 
> That last point is VERY true. Well spotted that man...
Click to expand...

Tim, Ima surprised you are not going for the soft option - you know - kill all of this guys family and dance naked on their graves.


----------



## Private Prozac

DUO3 NAN said:


> Reguardless of what anyone else has pointed out on this site....what ya gonna do about it?


You're the sort who stands around shouting, 'bundle, bundle, bundle' and then legs it when the big guy turns round to kick your fucking arse!

And your location of 'In therapy' couldn't be more true. I think you and AvusLee need to put your straight jackets on and head off for a padded cell together.

Jampott hit the nail on the head again with his main post and it was a point I raised in the second post of the whole thread: where's your fucking proof? You had a situation 2 years ago, it's your sisters car and not yours and you don't live there.

What has your sister said in all this? Does she want you to go scratch up his car?


----------



## Guest

Ah...so id have to leg it? Ha ha. Im not hiding anywhere... and as for the therapy thing, yes... i love it. And no, its not anger management.
As for standing round, never done much of that either..or the shouting.
21st century is here....and reguardless of everything else...hell is still other people.
As for what ive read as a solution sounds like youve all been reading the poor mans james bond book. Night vision this, camera that......
Great...lets play covert games and pretent we know what were doing.
As for your comments about me (the personal ones attackin me, not my opinion), i couldnt give a flying fuck what you think. 
Because your the kind of spineless prick thats sits there bemoaning the fact if it happened to you and probably ending your sentences with"oh well, ill claim on the insurance", doesnt mean we all live our lives under that covenant.
Having been put in this position in the first place when anyone damages a car isnt the nicest feeling in the world. If anything its soul destroying and i'd rather feel better tackling the guy personally, not standing around shouting, bundle ,bundle etc. I guess lee isnt me, and im not here to shit stir....just let guy know theres an alternative to the vegetarian option.


----------



## Toshiba

That went downhill fast.


----------



## jampott

Toshiba said:


> That went downhill fast.


You do realised you're destined for only high 20's mpg when you get around to filling your washer fluid up? Its the extra weight you know... :lol:


----------



## s3_lurker

You could always knock on the guy's door and ask him if he did it. You'd pretty much know by his body language what the truth is.


----------



## Toshiba

jampott said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> That went downhill fast.
> 
> 
> 
> You do realised you're destined for only high 20's mpg when you get around to filling your washer fluid up? Its the extra weight you know... :lol:
Click to expand...

I've already taken to removing clothes CD's and the handbooks to reduce weight - guess its diet time too now then. Carpets and a seat will be going soon if i cant keep it above 30mpg.

I get a fuel card so its not too bad until my P11D turns up.


----------



## Guest

:lol: :lol: Yes lads, i get the hint.


----------



## Guest

DUO3 NAN said:


> As for what ive read as a solution sounds like youve all been reading the poor mans james bond book. Night vision this, camera that......
> Great...lets play covert games and pretent we know what were doing.


nothing James Bond about a night vision mode on a normal Video Camera. I have that on mine which I bought 3 years ago and it works well. Its not the expensive option, nor the violent one. Borrow mine if you like - i havent touched it for about a year! (erm, id have to, erm remove the tapes tho! 8) ) - as long as his mums window is in view of the parking space in question, no confrontation is needed?
Just set it up each time you visit, and you'll be fine. It can be used as evidence in court as you're pointing it on your property (i.e your car)...

fellas, put the boxing gloves away!


----------



## AvusLee

jampott said:


> AvusLee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GW1970 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with whatever you decide. The braying mob on the forum (and they're getting more vocal as the years pass, and the TT falls into the hands of the yob element) will support you, I'm sure.
> 
> 
> 
> The barbarians are at the gates :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you explain your post please GW1970? :x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't think it needed much of an explanation... :wink:
Click to expand...

Still dont see what the relevance of casting assumptions of people has to do with this thread. If what your saying is that the TT ownership is now for the chav element, then thank heavens I sold mine. Not very complimentry to members here though.
Strange :?


----------



## jampott

AvusLee said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AvusLee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GW1970 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with whatever you decide. The braying mob on the forum (and they're getting more vocal as the years pass, and the TT falls into the hands of the yob element) will support you, I'm sure.
> 
> 
> 
> The barbarians are at the gates :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you explain your post please GW1970? :x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't think it needed much of an explanation... :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still dont see what the relevance of casting assumptions of people has to do with this thread. If what your saying is that the TT ownership is now for the chav element, then thank heavens I sold mine. Not very complimentry to members here though.
> Strange :?
Click to expand...

Almost as strange as your grasp of our language. :roll:

It is just a general observation that now, more than previously, general opinion on here is biased towards the doling out of "The Crow" style vengeance and revenge.

Whether this is because it was previously only the pseudo-rich / style conscious / IT Consultant brigade used to own the car, and (lets face it) they couldn't fight their way out of a paperbag, I don't know. Perhaps the world has changed in the last 5 years and now EVERYONE is up for a fight? I've no idea - but it is certainly a logical conclusion that, as the demographics of ownership have changed, testosterone now rules, and this is the basis for the continued rise of the braying lynch-mob.

The alternative view is that the TT has ALWAYS been driven by wankers - its now just a different type of wanker. :lol:


----------



## AvusLee

jampott said:


> AvusLee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AvusLee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GW1970 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with whatever you decide. The braying mob on the forum (and they're getting more vocal as the years pass, and the TT falls into the hands of the yob element) will support you, I'm sure.
> 
> 
> 
> The barbarians are at the gates :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you explain your post please GW1970? :x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't think it needed much of an explanation... :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still dont see what the relevance of casting assumptions of people has to do with this thread. If what your saying is that the TT ownership is now for the chav element, then thank heavens I sold mine. Not very complimentry to members here though.
> Strange :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Almost as strange as your grasp of our language. :roll:
> 
> It is just a general observation that now, more than previously, general opinion on here is biased towards the doling out of "The Crow" style vengeance and revenge.
> 
> Whether this is because it was previously only the pseudo-rich / style conscious / IT Consultant brigade used to own the car, and (lets face it) they couldn't fight their way out of a paperbag, I don't know. Perhaps the world has changed in the last 5 years and now EVERYONE is up for a fight? I've no idea - but it is certainly a logical conclusion that, as the demographics of ownership have changed, testosterone now rules, and this is the basis for the continued rise of the braying lynch-mob.
> 
> The alternative view is that the TT has ALWAYS been driven by wankers - its now just a different type of wanker. :lol:
Click to expand...

Better a wanker than a poof eh jampott :wink:
Your the sort who'd invite me round for a polite adult disscussion over green tea and pastrys to disscuss why i'd just torched your car and murdered you dog.
Bomber command had a term for the likes of you during WW2. LMF.

Thanks to all those who have PM'd me expressing how shocked they are at some members limp wristed attitude towards this subject. Good to see there are still some men left on here.


----------



## jampott

Funny, eh? Being a "man" isn't about having a fight or getting aggressive.

Its a rather neanderthal reaction, I'm afraid. The human race has evolved any number of ways to deal with nasty situations, but "fighting" is, without exception, for lowlifes.

Think of the kids who used to get into fights at your school. Where do you think they are now? Successful contributors to society? Still yobs?

Its a strange old forum... on one thread I'm being touted as the "bully", and on another a "poof".

At the end of the day, its your choice. You're the idiot who decided to openly ask ON A PUBLIC FORUM, so obviously were in 2 minds about the whole thing yourself.

As others have said - spare a thought in this for your mum (rather than your car) as she has to carry on living near this guy. Whatever action you carry out, be prepared for an equal or stronger response, if he really IS that sort of guy - and also be prepared for the fact he could take his revenge on your MOTHER.

That's all we're saying. (I say "we" - it isn't just me who thinks like this...)

The fact that you had to ask in the first place shows that you really don't know what the answer is yourself - so quite how you can condemn me for my opinion, I've no idea. At least I have an opinion of my own, and aren't asking a bunch of car owners to tell me what I should do... :roll:


----------



## AvusLee

jampott said:


> Funny, eh? Being a "man" isn't about having a fight or getting aggressive.
> 
> Its a rather neanderthal reaction, I'm afraid. The human race has evolved any number of ways to deal with nasty situations, but "fighting" is, without exception, for lowlifes.
> 
> Think of the kids who used to get into fights at your school. Where do you think they are now? Successful contributors to society? Still yobs?


Hoping they serve in our military because if we had to rely on the likes of you we'd all be fucked. :lol:


----------



## jampott

AvusLee said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, eh? Being a "man" isn't about having a fight or getting aggressive.
> 
> Its a rather neanderthal reaction, I'm afraid. The human race has evolved any number of ways to deal with nasty situations, but "fighting" is, without exception, for lowlifes.
> 
> Think of the kids who used to get into fights at your school. Where do you think they are now? Successful contributors to society? Still yobs?
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping they serve in our military because if we had to rely on the likes of you we'd all be fucked. :lol:
Click to expand...

Really? This country hasn't NEEDED to go to war in 60 years... :lol:

(By "needed", I mean there has been no requirement to defend ourselves. Iraq was a "war" we chose to join out of a misguided sense of loyalty to our American buddies, and the Falklands "Conflict" was an act of single-minded political engineering, and merely the escalation of a dispute regarding the occupation and ownership of a group of islands mostly inhabited by penguins anyway... neither of these count.)

The point is, society isn't run by people who punch their way out of a situation - so, far from being a "poof", I'm just one of the normal people.


----------



## shelley

AvusLee said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, eh? Being a "man" isn't about having a fight or getting aggressive.
> 
> Its a rather neanderthal reaction, I'm afraid. The human race has evolved any number of ways to deal with nasty situations, but "fighting" is, without exception, for lowlifes.
> 
> Think of the kids who used to get into fights at your school. Where do you think they are now? Successful contributors to society? Still yobs?
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping they serve in our military because if we had to rely on the likes of you we'd all be fucked. :lol:
Click to expand...

So we would be better off if everyone started taking the law into their own hands?


----------



## Sim

jampott said:


> AvusLee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, eh? Being a "man" isn't about having a fight or getting aggressive.
> 
> Its a rather neanderthal reaction, I'm afraid. The human race has evolved any number of ways to deal with nasty situations, but "fighting" is, without exception, for lowlifes.
> 
> Think of the kids who used to get into fights at your school. Where do you think they are now? Successful contributors to society? Still yobs?
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping they serve in our military because if we had to rely on the likes of you we'd all be fucked. :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? This country hasn't NEEDED to go to war in 60 years... :lol:
> 
> (By "needed", I mean there has been no requirement to defend ourselves. Iraq was a "war" we chose to join out of a misguided sense of loyalty to our American buddies, and the Falklands "Conflict" was an act of single-minded political engineering, and merely the escalation of a dispute regarding the occupation and ownership of a group of islands mostly inhabited by penguins anyway... neither of these count.)
> 
> The point is, society isn't run by people who punch their way out of a situation - so, far from being a "poof", I'm just one of the normal people.
Click to expand...

Furthermore, most military activity these days is peacekeeping work due to the mindless thugs of this world :roll:


----------



## s3_lurker

Avus Lee: your philosophy seems to be guided by the belief that you will emerge the winner from any violent and/or anti-social action you either initiate or are involved in. This seems to be a dangerous oversight in your logic.

If you train in any martial art, or research any techniques in street fighting the primary "rule" is to avoid conflict wherever possible. The application of violence is always a last resort and should then be instantly overwhelming and over in a second or two to enable you to make good your escape from the situation (ie run away).

Your enthusiasm to promote violence as an answer to a grievance is contradicted by your reluctance to directly confront your mother's neighbour. Instead you want to secretly damage his car.

Perhaps Bomber command also had a term for the likes of you during WW2. - Coward.


----------



## Guest

Think everyone here has slightly missed the point. We all react differently when in this position. This posting has definitely proved that. Some obviously would avoid confrontation over this, some would sneak around with cameras, some would key his car twice over and some would kick the guys head in. Some would discuss it , some would outright ask the guy if he'd done it.
I find it funny that some have taken some of the comments on here so personally, in the end this is just a forum to vent our spleens.
My stance on this hasnt changed, and if i ever caught someone doing it to my car i would take them apart.
I also dont judge people by the cars, i dont care if you drive a tt, a porsche or a robin reliant., its how you deal with this that defines you.
Im lucky to be in a position to not care who did this, if it was me id have gone round his house, asked him, if i didnt believe him i would have not gone down the pc route of dealing with this.
If we were able to get a positive result from the police, one that doesnt automatically make us feel like criminals or snitches or moaning prats every time we phoned them that would be a start.
I dont agree with vigilantism either, but i do ,as many on the forum would have to agree in not letting the bastard get away with it.
Its not a perfect world, and theres plenty of twats out there stopping it from being one.
I also think its in us all as ive previously stated, its just about how far you willing to be pushed , your tolerance to others and whether you repect yourself enough to stand up for what you believe.
Biggest grin ive had on my face over all this is the fact that people have resorted to name calling and being more than unkind to members on here for having there say and hiding behind the forum to do it.
And its been the ones trying to go the opposite route to me that have been the biggest culprits.
I stand by what ive said, every word. But im surprised that it turned into a slanging match.
Fuck me, good job this wasnt about religion.


----------



## steveh

DUO3 NAN said:


> My stance on this hasnt changed, and if i ever *caught* someone doing it to my car i would take them apart.


I think a lot of us would react differently if we actually caught someone keying our cars rather than just suspected someone of doing it.


----------



## Guest

Or suspected... its also the choice i would make if i suspected someone too. But it would have to be a pretty big suspicion.


----------



## s3_lurker

DUO3 NAN said:


> Or suspected... its also the choice i would make if i suspected someone too. But it would have to be a pretty big suspicion.


Which brings us nicely full circle back to the square called "one"!


----------



## jdn

Intriguing thread.

Clearly DUO3 lives up to his sig and want to be the hammer...

Get some evidence, then show it to the police.

It's the only rational solution.


----------



## AvusLee

s3_lurker said:


> Avus Lee: your philosophy seems to be guided by the belief that you will emerge the winner from any violent and/or anti-social action you either initiate or are involved in. This seems to be a dangerous oversight in your logic.
> 
> If you train in any martial art, or research any techniques in street fighting the primary "rule" is to avoid conflict wherever possible. The application of violence is always a last resort and should then be instantly overwhelming and over in a second or two to enable you to make good your escape from the situation (ie run away).
> 
> Your enthusiasm to promote violence as an answer to a grievance is contradicted by your reluctance to directly confront your mother's neighbour. Instead you want to secretly damage his car.
> 
> Perhaps Bomber command also had a term for the likes of you during WW2. - Coward.


Nothing cowardly about doing this arseholes car. If this is how he wants to play it. Whats good for the goose......


----------



## Soulctrla

Bomber Command calling anyone coward....

Surely sneaking in under the cover of darkness to blow people up isnt the most overt method of killing people.

Im not saying the people who flew bombers in the war were cowards... they were not - they are very very brave....

I am saying what you said makes no sense....


----------



## s3_lurker

Soulctrla said:


> Bomber Command calling anyone coward....
> 
> Surely sneaking in under the cover of darkness to blow people up isnt the most overt method of killing people.
> 
> Im not saying the people who flew bombers in the war were cowards... they were not - they are very very brave....
> 
> I am saying what you said makes no sense....


Read the thread through in its entirety. I was paraphrasing one of AvusLee's earlier remarks.
:roll:


----------



## Soulctrla

Fair enough.... :lol:


----------



## Scott2k21

AvusLee said:


> Nothing cowardly about doing this arseholes car. If this is how he wants to play it. Whats good for the goose......


I can't believe this thread is still going so strong :roll:

Lee (and please don't take this as an 'attack' :wink: )

1. Cowardly??......no......but nothing 'macho' about it either and nothing good can come from it :?

2. What makes you think the guy's an arsehole? The fact that he was 'displeased' at the fact you parked outside his house :? Not being funny but I don't like it when people park outside my house and have asked the same question......not necessarily in an untoward manner however......but never felt the need to key someones car for doing so :roll: (and NO I'm not saying it wasn't him......but at the end of the day you have as much proof as we do on the matter as it stands :wink: )

3. How do you know that's how he wants to play........have you discussed it with him.........

and;

4. goose and gander?? since when have two wrongs made a right :?

all in my opinion of course :wink:

......and with regards to another post regarding studying martial arts etc......that's dead right......self defence and to avoid un-necessary conflict

in my experience also......it often tends to be the people who look for trouble in the first place come off worse :?


----------



## L7

I have to say that my contib' to this thread was a total piss take :lol: 
I agree with Tim and the other more restrained advice given on here.

1. your mother lives next to him
2. you have no proof
3. the pair of you are sounding off like a couple of fellas worthy of appearing on "Britain hardest" :roll: but in a real time situation could you really stamp someones lungs flat............I don't think so :wink:


----------



## jampott

AvusLee said:


> s3_lurker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Avus Lee: your philosophy seems to be guided by the belief that you will emerge the winner from any violent and/or anti-social action you either initiate or are involved in. This seems to be a dangerous oversight in your logic.
> 
> If you train in any martial art, or research any techniques in street fighting the primary "rule" is to avoid conflict wherever possible. The application of violence is always a last resort and should then be instantly overwhelming and over in a second or two to enable you to make good your escape from the situation (ie run away).
> 
> Your enthusiasm to promote violence as an answer to a grievance is contradicted by your reluctance to directly confront your mother's neighbour. Instead you want to secretly damage his car.
> 
> Perhaps Bomber command also had a term for the likes of you during WW2. - Coward.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing cowardly about doing this arseholes car. If this is how he wants to play it. Whats good for the goose......
Click to expand...

Which one are you? Phil or Grant?


----------



## L7

Sharooooooooooooooooooooooooooooon [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Guest

Deleted. G


----------



## Guest

:-*


----------



## vlastan

You remind me in some old James Bond movies the bad Russian, who was always that big!!

Excellent body...well done, lots of work.

But may I suggest that you have now finished with the army, not to waste it? Have you thought about becoming a male stripper? Lots of tax free money to be made. :wink:


----------



## Guest

I have enough probs trying to keep my other half from inadvertantly damaging my alloys.....if she found out i was stripping i think i'd be having little scratch problems of my own. :lol:


----------



## jampott

DUO3 NAN said:


> Im Grant...lol...no, really. Um, i keep getting tempted back into this on going bullshit. Right....so, here we go...holding 5 different gradings at black or above in 5 different martial arts...from muay thai to wing tsun and used to teach krav maga in the armed forces and to armed forces worldwide. Great what mosad comes up with when theyre bored.
> 
> Im also 6ft, 54 in chest, 35 in waist , 33 in thighs and 19 in arms..and currently 18st 9 lb at 12 percent body fat.(no , not a steroid injecting monkey boy)
> 
> Began power lifting 18 yrs ago, culminating with a 350 kg dead lift last year and a leg press of just short of 900 kgs. at a mass weight of 22 st 5 lb and a bodyfat percentage of 22 percent.(dont squat much after having my kneecap damaged in the gulf in 98)8
> 
> I no longer practice any martial arts and have now given up power lifting, and have gone back to more pure fitness training, and the reason i moved to wales(originally from leeds), using the brecon beacons and merthyr mawr for training.(think brecons got higher over the yrs.
> 
> 5 yrs royal marines, 45 commando.
> 6 yrs sbs, m squadron , anti terrorism.
> 5 yrs as a technical security advisor/head bodyguard to big oil.
> Degrees in sports science/and sports nutrition...completed while i was in the armed forces.
> Now retired as of 22/01/06.Thats me.
> 
> I am getting slightly tired of people making personal attacks and witty jibes at my expense just because of my views. Reading the main sticky of the forum lead me to believe that this wasnt about personal attacks to forum members, and while all my venom so far has been directed at no one personally, i find it more and more sad that many of you have decided to take the piss out of me and then hide behind the forum, something i have already been accused of.
> 
> My views havent changed...i wont change them. Still surprised this sticky is still running to be honest,. I wonder how this discussion would have gone if we were all locked in a room together...... i somehow think it may have gone differently, i find expression of thought when people are present kinda different than when they are aired on a forum such as this.
> 
> You may think my views would be different with a background like mine where peoples safety was my responsibilty. My work views and my personal ones definitely clash, ive never taken my work home with me.
> 
> So, any more jibes and personal piss takes can be sent to my personal email addi, attatched to my profile ,as is my msn. If you want to make personal attacks against me, please be my guest and come chat to me personally at my email...please dont find you have to hide behind the forum.
> 
> Alternatively, respect my views as much as i do yours, because believe me when i say ive seen enough violence as i want to see in this lifetime, but i think ive earned the right to stand my ground.
> 
> Grant.


I'm confused as to who has been taking a pop at you...


----------



## L7

Oh for fucks sake not another uncle albert :roll:


----------



## Guest

Read some of the comments...... bundle bundle bundle. Im really not confused.
And as for L7's comments....... yawn.


----------



## L7

Oh I'm sorry you great big hunk of beef you :wink: :-* 
It's just a bit boring when someone replies bleeting on about how they have been in the forces and how big and hard they are giving out there vitals etc.

I'm really surprised that you can even fit in the roadster  
How is it that every person i've ever met ex forces comes out lost and confused looking for some sort of club with rules to follow and they nearly always have bag's of pent up aggression ready to unleash on someone giving them an excuse to. [smiley=bomb.gif]

Oh well maybe you should chill, just think how it would look in the papers "out of control gorrilla stamps man to death over scratched car"

Be cool 8)


----------



## jampott

DUO3 NAN said:


> Read some of the comments...... bundle bundle bundle. Im really not confused.


Oh, I'm not gonna read all that shit again. Its lovely weather, and I'm leaving work at 3, and need to tidy my desk 

My opinion is quite simple. Violence isn't a good way to solve things in a civilised society. Standing on the edge, or (more appropriately) typing away on a forum, saying "oh, yeah, fine - key his car back" or, as we often hear on here, "if someone said that / did that I'd punch them / smack their head in / stamp on their lungs" is just silly, IMHO.

I doubt there is a person on here who hasn't (at some point) thought those things, then adopted a more pragmatic view and realised that having a violent confrontation probably isn't the best thing to do.

I've always been taught that retaliation carries the same penalty (or a harsher one) than the original offence. Its certainly the quickest and most dangerous way to escalate something relatively trivial into something a lot more dangerous.

I trust your years in the forces have taught you the values of tact and discretion. Going in "all guns blazing" is rarely the best policy. You, more than anyone, should recognise that there are other ways to deal with a "situation"... and also taught you to pick your targets carefully.

Inciting others to make revenge attacks or take the law into their own hands is pretty weak, IMHO. Its easy to be a braying lynch mob behind a computer, with talk of macho bravado, stories of which part of his body you'd stab first, which limb you'd rip off, but its all pretty meaningless.

To be frank, that isn't how normal people behave in real life.

Sure, having your car keyed is a bad thing. I've come back and found digs in my door - but it really isn't a life or death matter. In the grand scheme of things, its pretty minor - especially if you can't really be SURE who has done it.

Some battles really aren't worth fighting. Those who decide they really HAVE to get involved in every scrap, every punch-up are usually the ones with a deep seated desire for violence, whatever the reason. The football-fan mentality that'll follow a team just for the chance of a ruck every now and again.

Worse than that, though, are the ones on the sidelines egging people on, but not getting involved themselves. The first to run when the going gets tough, normally 

The bottom line is, you don't need to be willing to "fight" in order to win a battle.


----------



## Guest

Jampott... most intelligent point ive seen on this thread.... i unfortunately cant help how i am/feel.
Ive just pointed out what i'd do.
Have a good weekend fella.


----------



## vlastan

> Violence isn't a good way to solve things in a civilised society.


It is depending on what your body looks like and how good you are in fighting.

So DU03 NAN can use violence to resolve his problems, because this is his way, he knows how to deal with it in an effective way.

Tim who is 35% fat can't do this, lack of confidence and no body credentials. So either try to be an assertive smooth talker, in order to avoid any physical confrontation to which he may come worse off. ( I would probably use this way too as I don't look Hulk)

If we all had the same ideas about everything, this would be a boring world.


----------



## Guest

Exaclty vlaston........ but i have to agree with jampott to a certain extent..i think between the 2 of you you have managed to put across what ive been trying to say through the red mist.


----------



## Steve_Mc

Oscar Wilde:

"Always forgive your enemies--nothing annoys them so much."


----------



## jampott

DUO3 NAN said:


> Exaclty vlaston........ but i have to agree with jampott to a certain extent..i think between the 2 of you you have managed to put across what ive been trying to say through the red mist.


I still disagree with both you and Nick that violence IS a way to solve things in a civilised society. Obviously if society has broken down into conflict or war, there is little or no choice - but when your car has been keyed, there are still some choices open to you.

The path of violence has several disadvantages - firstly, you don't know what / who you're picking on, sometimes. Especially if its in the heat of the moment. No matter how much adrenalin flows or how "hard" you think you are, you can always come upon someone tougher, and you run the risk of getting your arse kicked. Not a great situation, as that person will have beaten you TWICE.

Secondly, you run the risk of getting yourself in trouble with society itself. Neither the police nor the courts look favourably on people meting out their own justice. If you are witnessed keying someone's car, or punching their lights out, you'll be hauled into court before you can say "bastard", and they won't care that you think you've a right to do it...

Violence does have its advantages, but I am (rightly) scared of escalating something into a point where *I* get an unnecessary kicking, as well as being somewhat scared of authority. I don't need OR want a criminal record, and having an ASBO or a conviction for assault won't make me look "good" in the circles I hang around in. Don't take that as a snobbish comment - its just that I don't know ANYONE personally who would think a criminal record or a broken nose were just unfortunate side effects. Most people would see them as a bad thing...

35% fat or not, at 6'4", I don't get that many people trying to physically intiimidate me. I'm definately no fighter, but was able to handle myself OK, and was a good rugby player back in the days I felt like being energetic  I doubt I'm in the "hard" league though, but I don't feel any less "masculine" as a result. Far from it. As Nick says, I have developed other ways around it. I'm able to calm things down verbally, diffuse situations with humour, or lead the situation somewhere else assertively. I have to, as I'm not best placed for making a run for it... :lol:

I do have a sort of admiration for people that can handle themselves well. Nick reckons I'm a smooth talker because I can't fight. I think the same works in reverse. The fighters are the people who can't talk their way out of a problem.

The world does take allsorts - we can agree on that - and on a truly base, caveman level, the "hard" man is likely to survive longer than me, get better looking women than me, and live a more comfortable life. Its how monkeys and lions live. However, its simply my opinion that humankind doesn't operate in this way anymore. I have other skills - other ways to keep alive and vie for leadership of the "pack", so I don't have to be aggressive. Far from it being cowardly to "walk away" and not confront someone, not only does that mean you can live to fight another day, it also means you can take that quiet time to plot their downfall properly.

I'd favour the "setup a camera" approach, and take the footage round to the guy's house. Certainly if confronted with evidence like that, I would grudgingly pay for damages out of my own pocket, rather than risk having it go to the police. That way, you get your face to face "victory", but in a clean way.

You can't see the look of defeat on his face, if you're too busy punching him...


----------



## Scott2k21

Steve_Mc said:


> Oscar Wilde:
> 
> "Always forgive your enemies--nothing annoys them so much."


.....but wasn't he a raving fairy anyway :roll:

:wink:


----------



## Guest

Survival of any of the fittest isnt an issue..... i can manage to hammer these keys with my knuckles and occasionally swing in the odd tree. 
Im not a great believer in the law. As much as ive been part of it, since the pc brigade have had there say, i dont think society has benefitted from it.
I know when i was a young lad, i had the police at the door and the copper gave me a dressing down. Made me fear/respect the law all the more.
I remember getting caned more than i would like to remember...but remember it i do.
I think the days of the old hard man from the village/town /estate has truly died.
He was the man who made sure that you stayed in line...local mythmaker, "if johnny hardcase finds out youl be fucked...i wouldnt do it etc".(bit like kaiser soze :lol: )
A police officer speaks to a person in the wrong tone or with the wrong attitude today he is liable to come uppance.
I hate the fact that no one really fears the powers of the police nowadays and a simple argument becomes a chess game to see who gets the upper hand.
I know violence isnt always the answer/ i also know it has its uses.
This country used to be great. People werent as hateful as they are today.
Since the advent of forums such as this.....this point as probably been argued about a million times over in one guise or another.
I probably would have walked a different path given what i know now, but emptying my head and starting again isnt an option.
Maybe if the law wasnt something to be avoided or worked around, something everyone respected, maybe this guy (or whomever) wouldnt have scratched the car....
Maybe the umbrella of protection that the law is meant to provide would be a nice place to live.


----------



## dee

jampott said:


> The world does take allsorts - we can agree on that - and on a truly base, caveman level, the "hard" man is likely to get better looking women than me, and live a more comfortable life.


Doh!!! hope you dont regret that this weekend Tim....  :lol:


----------



## vlastan

It is good to have a choice and been confident that you can difuse difficult situations with violence or with talking.

DUO3 NAN appears to be such a man with this choice. He has the skill to defend himself as needed and he also appears educated to talk as needed. I would love to be in his shoes.

Because if you don't punish someone he would think he got away with it and he will re-offend and fell cool about it.

Of course the law, doesn't agree with people that take the law in their own hands so caution is needed on how you decide what action to take.


----------



## Leg

oh for goodness sake talk to solve it and if that doesnt work if u can manage it smack whoever is responsible and if u cant go and get a big stick to even it up.

Just make sure wheover u talk to/smack/hit with a big stick is the person responsible.

Life aint that complicated. Yada fkin yada.


----------



## Guest

Hey Leg... i want your stereo....... what is it?


----------



## vlastan

DUO3 NAN said:


> Hey Leg... i want your stereo....... what is it?


You will have to beat him up to get it as it is not for sale. :lol: :lol:


----------



## thehornster

vlastan said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Leg... i want your stereo....... what is it?
> 
> 
> 
> You will have to beat him up to get it as it is not for sale. :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest

oOOOoo, im in Leeds at easter... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MikeyG

I've just read this whole thread and the following occurred to me. My apologies if this particular point has been made.

Just a thought, and I'm not commenting on anyone in particular, and the term 'your' is just used for convenience, since the following is too hard to write without it - but....

1. Let's suppose that this neighbour *did* scratch your car.

2. Let's suppose that you know that for a fact, and have video evidence, that he did - no doubt whatsoever.

3. Let's suppose that he did it because he *thought* you'd scratched his car a couple of years earlier, and he was exacting his revenge (just as several people are proposing in this thread). It could be that, the day after the disagreement over your parking outside his house, his car was scratched - pure coincidence - but looks 'bad' for you, from his perspective.

4. But let's suppose he's wrong, and you didn't damage his car (but he *genuinely believes* that you did, just as you do about him).

5. His scratching your car is thus motivated in exactly the same way as your idea of scratching his, making him no worse, or better, than you (I presume?!).

So, would he then still be seen as in the wrong to damage your car? Would he still be equally 'guilty'? If the answer's 'yes', then how does that square with what the 'do him some harm' side of this argument is suggesting, exactly?

As I said, just a thought - illustrates the requirement for understanding motive though; even if you know the physical facts.


----------



## garyc

What funny thread has emerged from an annoying yet recurrent issue - that of Envy Stripes.

Perhaps some of the hard men here should trade their TTs for one of these:










Very macho, especially in 'Animal' or 'Warrior' livery. And nicely set off with that shaved head, compensatory goatee combo - possibly finished with some of those funny patterned/stripey body-builder trousers and that bicep revealing singlet.

Then no one would dare touch your wheels or spill your pint. :-*

------------------------------------------------------------

I'd be inclined to park there again. Go and knock on his door and say that you know that he doesn't like it, but it's not personal and it is legal to do so, and that you do need to park to go and see you mum for a few hours.

Then you could ask if he wouldn't mind keeping an eye on your car, as last time you were he some low life decided to mindlessly scratch it, and you'd really like to avoid any further occurences. Look him in the eye and walk away. You'll then know by his reaction and he'll then know that you know.

Take some real guts to do it though.......

Go on. Ther is a chance your judgement is completely wrong and he may be a nice guy, with a sick mum who needs to park etc etc...


----------



## L7

To the above, spot on  [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------

